# need fuse wire diagram!!



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys can someone please give me a link to a wiring diagram or send me a picture of your fuse box wires? my wires corroded and broke, so im going to re-wire with inline fuses. i jsut need to know which wires go where.. i can't find a diagram in my owner's manuel.. would REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/18879-fuse-box-wiring-diagram.html

What was wrong w/ your other post?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

adam6604 said:


> hey guys can someone please give me a link to a wiring diagram or send me a picture of your fuse box wires? my wires corroded and broke, so im going to re-wire with inline fuses. i jsut need to know which wires go where.. i can't find a diagram in my owner's manuel.. would REALLY appreciate it!


One fuse box wiring diagram for an 06 BF750...


----------

